# How long does it take to give EEA family permit visa ?



## Magdy84 (Aug 27, 2016)

I would like to know, if i apply and submit my documents for EEA family permit visa, in how long should i expect their response ?
When should i apply for the 5 years residence card during the 6 months in UK ?
and How long does it take to decide give me this residence card or not ?
Is it difficult to give me the 5 years residence card ?

Kind regards


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

Usually up to 15 working days for EEA FP applications made from Cairo

You can apply for EEA2 (5-year residence card) once your EEA family member becomes a 'qualified person' living in the UK (i.e., employed, self-employed with Comprehensive Sickness Insurance, a student with CSI, or self-sufficient)

It usually takes somewhat longer to get a residence card than to get the initial EEA Family Permit.

Being granted a residence card is not a matter of difficulty, it depends only on whether or not you and your partner meet the requirements


----------



## Magdy84 (Aug 27, 2016)

And what requirements do u think they need to give me the residence card ?


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

Read through the application itself and the guidance notes:

https://www.gov.uk/government/publi...esidence-card-for-a-family-member-form-eea-fm


----------

